# URGENT - TASHA WAS STOLEN



## soots (21 April 2012)

Please can anybody help.  I am involved with a group who bring dogs over to the UK who are either very badly treated or live on the street in Romania - some with dreadful injuries.  Last Sunday a number of dogs were brought over and at the collection point, Thurrock Motorway Services, Grays, Essex, a lady was there saying that she was collecting Tasha.  Nobdoy questioned her as she knew all the groups name, where Tasha was destined for etc.  She said her name was Jan.  Very sady this lady has stolen Tasha as she never arrived at her new home.  There is a page on Facebook entitled Lets Find Tasha where all the information about her can be found.  Can I please ask all of you to have a look at this page and if anybody has a neighbour who has a new dog since last Sunday who looks like Tasha please let me know.  I would be very grateful.  Thank you so much.  We all just want her found.


----------



## wipeout (21 April 2012)

Surely Thurrock Services is covered by lots of CCTV cameras, can the police help? If they went south over the Dartford Crossing they would have been on camera again. 
I take it the woman must be known to someone if she had lots of info about the handover in the first place.


----------



## quirky (21 April 2012)

Why bring in another country's strays when UK pounds are allegedly full to bursting?

Sorry one of them has been taken . My bet is it will be somebody who you know if she had so much info on the dog.


----------



## Dobiegirl (21 April 2012)

quirky said:



			Why bring in another country's strays when UK pounds are allegedly full to bursting?

Sorry one of them has been taken . My bet is it will be somebody who you know if she had so much info on the dog.
		
Click to expand...

I absolutely agree with this, if this lady asked for Tasha by name then its obvious its someone in the Know.

Hope you find her soon.


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (21 April 2012)

I fully understand the predicament of these poor dogs but their are already too many dogs in this Country requiring re homing.


----------



## soots (22 April 2012)

Thank you for your comments police have been informed and cctv is being checked.  Sadly it all times time and she has been missing a week now.  

For the person who said about lots of dogs over in this country needing homes this is very true but if you could see the conditions that these dogs are kept in in Romania then you would understand, they are left to roam the streets, hit by cars and just left to drag broken legs until either caught by the dog catchers who are nothing but brutes and thrown into public shelters where they are fed once a week and just left in their own faeces and urine.  Thank God this country is slightly better than this.  That's why they need our help to get them out of the hell hole they are in.  I am so proud to be part of this organisation and have two coming over next weekend - one whose leg was so badly broken and had been for the vet thinks about a year that sadly it had to be amputated.  At least he will now hopefully have a good life.


----------



## 3Beasties (22 April 2012)

I hope you find her but I can't help thinking that the time and money spent in bringing the dogs over to this country would be better spent educating the people of Romania, improving the rescue centers over there and spaying/castrating the street dogs so that the problem doesn't continue.

Whilst you may be improving the life of the dogs you bring over I think the bigger picture needs looking at to try and improve things for all the dogs over there, not just a select few.


----------



## YasandCrystal (22 April 2012)

Sorry to say that it's a cruel culture in Romania reknowned for stealing donated equipment for the orphanages and you won't educate the people - maybe in generations to come but certainly not quickly imo. Surely better to spey and castrate all the street dogs to try to minimise the cruelty?  Even the adoptions by British couples of Romanian children failed spectacularly because the culture is so very inbred the children were impossible to parent.


----------



## soots (22 April 2012)

You are quite right and the people I am involved with are doing their best to collect the dogs up and have the girls sterilized and the boys castrated.  They are working so hard over there.  The government will do nothing and today they have issued pictures of dogs that have been collected and gassed and packed in plastic bags.  Heaps of plastic bags.  It is going to take decades to educate these people.  

Surely it is better to help some than none as we all know nothing will be done in the country for years to come.


----------



## Jake10 (22 April 2012)

soots said:



			a lady was there saying that she was collecting Tasha.  Nobdoy questioned her as she knew all the groups name, where Tasha was destined for etc.  She said her name was Jan.
		
Click to expand...


Sad as it is that Tasha has gone missing. Hopefully your rescue group will learn from this and confirm that the ID of the person collecting the dogs is correct before handing them over. Knowing all the groups names is not a form of ID and does not make a person trustworthy. Did your rescue group not even know who was collecting this dog? Doesn't sound very professional if they didn't.


----------



## s4sugar (22 April 2012)

soots said:



			You are quite right and the people I am involved with are doing their best to collect the dogs up and have the girls sterilized and the boys castrated.  They are working so hard over there.  The government will do nothing and today they have issued pictures of dogs that have been collected and gassed and packed in plastic bags.  Heaps of plastic bags.  It is going to take decades to educate these people.  

Surely it is better to help some than none as we all know nothing will be done in the country for years to come.
		
Click to expand...

So why not offer to humanely euthanise the homeless dogs instead of spending money shipping a few?


----------



## 3Beasties (22 April 2012)

soots said:



			today they have issued pictures of dogs that have been collected and gassed and packed in plastic bags.  Heaps of plastic bags.  It is going to take decades to educate these people.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't sound like the worse that could happen to these dogs, at least they will not suffer any longer


----------



## canteron (23 April 2012)

s4sugar said:



			So why not offer to humanely euthanise the homeless dogs instead of spending money shipping a few?
		
Click to expand...

In theory you are right, but when you see the dogs you can't unless you really have a heart of stone.


----------



## Cedars (23 April 2012)

No, you don't have to have a heart of stone. Euthanise them in Romania. Why travel injured, sick, scared dogs away from what they know, so you feel like you're making a difference? What an unbelievable waste of money, when we have so so so many homeless dogs here! 

Perhaps you could consider giving the 'collector' a password, or code, that they have to know to be able to take the dog.


----------



## JingleTingle (23 April 2012)

Cedars said:



			No, you don't have to have a heart of stone. Euthanise them in Romania. Why travel injured, sick, scared dogs away from what they know, so you feel like you're making a difference? What an unbelievable waste of money, when we have so so so many homeless dogs here! 

Perhaps you could consider giving the 'collector' a password, or code, that they have to know to be able to take the dog.
		
Click to expand...

Bit harsh really- OP is doing their bit to help with an awful situation, not for us to judge is it. Maybe we wouldn't choose to put our energy into this particular cause, but lets face it, even over here rescuing is pretty much a drop in the ocean, but some of us do it. 

Then again, some of us dont, and just have our animals PTS when they become troublesome or have health issues. Can't see that is any better than how these dogs are being treated in Romania actually.


----------



## Archangel (23 April 2012)

There are so many dogs being offered on Preloved etc why does some scumbag steal a rescue dog?  What is the world coming to?


----------



## Jake10 (23 April 2012)

grumpyoldmare said:



			Then again, some of us dont, and just have our animals PTS when they become troublesome or have health issues. Can't see that is any better than how these dogs are being treated in Romania actually.
		
Click to expand...

So you think that humanely putting dogs to sleep is on the same level as this: 



soots said:



			...the conditions that these dogs are kept in in Romania then you would understand, they are left to roam the streets, hit by cars and just left to drag broken legs until either caught by the dog catchers who are nothing but brutes and thrown into public shelters where they are fed once a week and just left in their own faeces and urine.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully I'm misinterpreting your post


----------



## springtime13 (23 April 2012)

Very sad, and strange. I guess it's part of the course if transport details are on facebook/ websites etc. I'm sure whoever took her cared and plans to look after her.


----------



## Aru (24 April 2012)

Christ I really hope your rescue know what you are doing...
and have proper quarantine and veterinary checks in place to ensure those dogs are 100 percent healthy for transport and are not carriers and hiding clinical signs for a whole multitude of health problems that will have serious consequences to the UK population of dogs...

are your dogs all rabies vaccinated?and properly quarantine and titred before travel...rabies IS present in romania and is fatal to humans if they are infected.

how about dewormed before entry to the uk....
kennels disinfected between journeys?

Sounds like bringing sick or injured street dogs from romania is the perfect way to bring all sorts of NOT fun foreign diseases to the UK!

Im sure you mean well but have you any idea how dangerous some of your dogs could be to the health of hundreds to thousands of dogs in the uk?

I really hope im just completely wrong in my concerns and ye have your bases covered...but would you be able to reassure me?

I do hope you find the missing dog though.I agree with the above posted that the imformation provided sounds like its someone who is familiar with your animals and transport routes...
Could her new owners have been involved in a miscommunication perhaps?


----------



## 3Beasties (28 April 2012)

Aru said:



			Christ I really hope your rescue know what you are doing...
and have proper quarantine and veterinary checks in place to ensure those dogs are 100 percent healthy for transport and are not carriers and hiding clinical signs for a whole multitude of health problems that will have serious consequences to the UK population of dogs...

are your dogs all rabies vaccinated?and properly quarantine and titred before travel...rabies IS present in romania and is fatal to humans if they are infected.

how about dewormed before entry to the uk....
kennels disinfected between journeys?

Sounds like bringing sick or injured street dogs from romania is the perfect way to bring all sorts of NOT fun foreign diseases to the UK!

Im sure you mean well but have you any idea how dangerous some of your dogs could be to the health of hundreds to thousands of dogs in the uk?

I really hope im just completely wrong in my concerns and ye have your bases covered...but would you be able to reassure me?

I do hope you find the missing dog though.I agree with the above posted that the imformation provided sounds like its someone who is familiar with your animals and transport routes...
Could her new owners have been involved in a miscommunication perhaps?
		
Click to expand...

I would also like to know the answers to these questions.....


----------



## Caledonia (1 May 2012)

Perhaps those of you unwittingly supporting the 'rescue' might like to look at this page of theirs and google the number therein.....

Rumanian Dog Rescue


----------



## millreef (1 May 2012)

This is officially the weirdest thread I've read in a long time.


----------



## YasandCrystal (1 May 2012)

Caledonia said:



			Perhaps those of you unwittingly supporting the 'rescue' might like to look at this page of theirs and google the number therein.....

Rumanian Dog Rescue

Click to expand...

OMG - she's like a bad penny - unbelievable!!!! You just need to look at the surname on the hotmail address 

Avoid avoid avoid.......


----------



## millreef (1 May 2012)

YasandCrystal said:



			OMG - she's like a bad penny - unbelievable!!!! You just need to look at the surname on the hotmail address 

Avoid avoid avoid.......
		
Click to expand...

Why? What's the story? I'm just nosy


----------



## millreef (1 May 2012)

*Gasp* Isn't it the same breeder who sold the horse that lady was killed on!? OMG what a nasty pasty.  I really feel sorry for the dogs now!


----------



## YasandCrystal (1 May 2012)

millreef said:



			*Gasp* Isn't it the same breeder who sold the horse that lady was killed on!? OMG what a nasty pasty.  I really feel sorry for the dogs now!
		
Click to expand...

Yes   Tasha had a lucky escape it seems!


----------



## Dolcé (1 May 2012)

Caledonia said:



			Perhaps those of you unwittingly supporting the 'rescue' might like to look at this page of theirs and google the number therein.....

Rumanian Dog Rescue

Click to expand...

Says it all really doesn't it! At this point I have now switched off!!!


----------



## CorvusCorax (1 May 2012)

Well said Aru, and well spotted Caledonia.

Dragging poor dogs (oh and do I need to drag up news links of dogs in the UK being beaten, starved, abandoned, mutilated and dragged behind cars, like we are so squeaky clean...) on long journeys in what must be a very traumatic process while dogs in this country are suffering, with no heed paid to the potential spread of disease, sounds oh-so-familiar.....but hey, it makes HUMANS feel like they are doing a good deed.....doesn't it make you feel all warm and cuddly inside, no, it leaves me cold, actually.

I do hope the dog is safe though after all she has been through.


----------



## Caledonia (1 May 2012)

CaveCanem said:



			Well said Aru, and well spotted Caledonia.

Dragging poor dogs (oh and do I need to drag up news links of dogs in the UK being beaten, starved, abandoned, mutilated and dragged behind cars, like we are so squeaky clean...) on long journeys in what must be a very traumatic process while dogs in this country are suffering, with no heed paid to the potential spread of disease, sounds oh-so-familiar.....but hey, it makes HUMANS feel like they are doing a good deed.....doesn't it make you feel all warm and cuddly inside, no, it leaves me cold, actually.

I do hope the dog is safe though after all she has been through.
		
Click to expand...

I hope the dog is safe too. Although I fear you may be slightly off regarding the motivation for bringing these dogs back. A lorry load of approx 30 of them at a time, and nice little 230 quid fee for transport *per dog*. All sounds horribly familiar ....


----------



## s4sugar (1 May 2012)

1,400 miles and fuel costs for a sprinter type van would be around £300. Add ferries & tolls to make around £500 for the trip.

At 50 miles an hour this is 28 hours travelling so realistically 35 - 40 hours in the van. 

£230 a pup multiplied by how many?

As for anyone turned down by a rescue in the UK - plenty of mutt puppies for less than £300 on Gumtree etc.


----------



## The Original Kao (1 May 2012)

If the dog was supposed to be going to a foster home to be assessed, how did she end up being picked up by a complete stranger? Surely every fosterer would be a known person who'd been home checked etc as suitable to take on and assess a strange dog? Or does the 'rescue' just hand dogs over to anyone without knowing if they'll really be in a suitable place?  

Taken from the FB info page:

'We collect the dogs from the docks and take them to a foster home to be fully assesed before being found a suitable home.'


----------



## Caledonia (1 May 2012)

The Original Kao said:



			Taken from the FB info page:

'We collect the dogs from the docks and take them to a foster home to be fully assesed before being found a suitable home.'
		
Click to expand...

Same 5hit different species ......


----------



## Amymay (1 May 2012)

This actually makes my blood boil.

How in God's name are these dogs getting in to this country?  

What about quarantine, apart from anything else.

Oh, and how much is this organisation charging the new owner for their new pet???????

I am completely appalled!


----------



## Amaranta (1 May 2012)

Oh my word, dogs instead of horses this time, this dealer really knows how to make money out of the gullable


----------



## MurphysMinder (1 May 2012)

Echo everyone else, there are more than enough dogs in this country in need of rescue, absolutely no need to bring in from abroad.  I would be very concerned about the risk of infection being brought in, if this dealer is involved what are the chances of corners being cut.   The fact that a total stranger could take Tasha proves they are not exactly being careful.  I hope the poor dog is safe and well wherever she is.


----------



## Caledonia (1 May 2012)

There is some really dubious stuff out there about this transporter - he's seemingly not registered, has no website .......


----------



## The Original Kao (1 May 2012)

Caledonia said:



			There is some really dubious stuff out there about this transporter - he's seemingly not registered, has no website .......
		
Click to expand...

 it just gets better and better doesn't it? *facepalm*


----------



## CorvusCorax (1 May 2012)

So this is just a bloke with a van bringing dogs into the country and handing them over to people?! Jeez


----------



## piebaldsparkle (2 May 2012)

Is it any flaming wonder we now have to worry about Heartworm...............few years back it was unheard of in the UK dog population.  What's next??  Rabies???  Never mind as long as some shysters make a fast buck and some gullible dupes get the warm fluffy feeling............who gives a shite about the trail of misery left in the wake.


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (2 May 2012)

This should be BANNED and STOPPED NOW  I believe their is Rabies in parts of Romania thye dogs should be euthanised in Romania this Country is Just becoming a DUSTBIN.


----------



## GoodysMummy (2 May 2012)

looks like someone just got found out...


----------



## Cuffey (2 May 2012)

Hairy Old Cob said:



			This should be BANNED and STOPPED NOW  I believe their is Rabies in parts of Romania thye dogs should be euthanised in Romania this Country is Just becoming a DUSTBIN.

Click to expand...

You are correct--young girl bitten by stray dog died of rabies
http://www.necn.com/03/06/12/5-year...n.html?&apID=9242f7753085414ea8342900c1e76e74

In Rumania it is mainly foxes that carry rabies


----------



## Amymay (3 May 2012)

Costs for bringing dog in to the country and re-homing is £480.

Transport is apparently registered with DEFRA......


----------



## alfiemum (3 May 2012)

Taken from the FB info page:
Once again, this is a  Unincorporated Association 
anyone have any idea what that means?


----------



## alfiemum (3 May 2012)

ah Ive found the answer myself  and it was obvious really!

Unincorporated associations do not need to register with or be regulated by either Companies House or the Financial Services Authority. They enjoy greater freedom of operation than a company. For example, they don't have to submit annual returns


----------



## Archangel (3 May 2012)

How much of that £480 do we think goes to the UK rescue who handles the 'fostering' and home checking of the dog?  Why do UK rescues get mixed up with this when they are already overstretched?  

I can see it does tug on the heart strings, but they way 'disabled' dogs and now 'disabled' cats are being pushed makes my rather cynical. 

I bet you a tin of chappie that the dogs never see a UK rescue and are handed over at motorway service stations 

ETS - they may be going to very good homes of course, but it all looks a bit fishy


----------



## Amymay (3 May 2012)

This is how it's apparently broken down:


Defra approved transporter used.

 It costs approx £330 to bring the dogs back to UK.  £230 of this is travel costs

Rehoming fee is £150 returnable if the dog is re-homed


----------



## Archangel (3 May 2012)

Thanks AmyMay.


----------



## Bearsmum (3 May 2012)

I saw some weeks ago (when looking for a dog for a friend) that a local rescue was advertising Romanian dogs to be rehomed. I'm glad I'm not the only one who is appalled / confused by this practice, bearing in mind the number of lovely unwanted dogs in this country.

Sorry but I for one will not support this charity again.

http://www.hillside.org.uk/HillsideDogRescue_000.htm


----------



## piebaldsparkle (3 May 2012)

Bearsmum said:



			I saw some weeks ago (when looking for a dog for a friend) that a local rescue was advertising Romanian dogs to be rehomed. I'm glad I'm not the only one who is appalled / confused by this practice, bearing in mind the number of lovely unwanted dogs in this country.

Sorry but I for one will not support this charity again.

http://www.hillside.org.uk/HillsideDogRescue_000.htm

Click to expand...


I am baffled as to why they would be doing this, and have lost all respect for them.


----------



## Lochinvar (6 May 2012)

To all of you who are 'baffled' and 'have lost respect' can I ask have you ever supported the Brooke, the Donkey Sanctuary, the Red Cross or Live Aid (and similar) maybe International Fund for Animals.... if yes, then you have all already helped people and animals in other countries... are you still baffled, have you lost respect for yourself? 

As for the ones mentioning disabled dogs and cats, only 80 years ago disabled people were locked away and left to die as it was not considered that their life could be worth anything. Have you heard of evolution??? OOh and SCIENCE............. times they are 'a-changing' people and whilst I appreciate that most people are change averse that is not going to stop progress and humanity.

Do you watch the adverts asking for help in Ethiopa and think these children are not worth saving because they will have no quality of life? Does that extend to blind people as well.....

Your views are hideous and quite vile, I always wonder if you truly love animals at all........... that you are only prepared to help your own country? Most of the people involved in Romanian rescue also fund raise tirelessly for UK groups... I am talking boot sales, cake sales, fun runs, come dine with me's in their own homes and they do this several times a month. Those of you who have lost RESPECT please feel free to post on here what you currently do for the UK charities you are so concerned about.

Seriously, you all need to have a good look at yourselves.......... it aint pretty, nno no no, not pretty at all.

Enjoy your day, no doubt you are conscience free and feel on top of the world, have you fed and exercised all your rescue animals, spent some time with them to show how loved they are. I wish you all happy and healthy lives, suvh a shame you cant find it in yourselves to wish the same for other people and animals.

Churlish and uncharitable............ sound familiar, it should do as thats how you all sound.


----------



## Tormenta (6 May 2012)

Reading through the posts it seems the concern is the risks of taking these dogs into Britain and also quite rightly that the rescues here are desperate for homes for dogs, many dogs are put to sleep each year through lack of homes.

The objection doesn't seem to be that they are dogs who are Romanian. As people have suggested, like the charities you mentioned, why not concentrate on helping the dogs in their country? Removing a few to here will not solve or improve the problem at it's source.


----------



## Bearsmum (6 May 2012)

Lochinvar, I think yo have completely missed the point, I have no objection whatsoever in helping animals (or humans for that matter) in other countries, in fact it is why I donate to World Horse Wellfare, the clue is in the title.

What I object to is money being wasted bringing unwanted dogs into this country when we have a big enough problem of our own. Yes treat the animals abroad, yes spay and neuter them, but please do not bring them here to risk disease and add to our population.

I do not consider my views 'vile and hideous' and yes I do feel on top of the world and have a very clear conscience - in addition to helping animal charities my fundraising total for Help for Heroes over the last 18 months is nearly £5K.

JD


----------



## Hells Bells (6 May 2012)

Lochinvar said:



			To all of you who are 'baffled' and 'have lost respect' can I ask have you ever supported the Brooke, the Donkey Sanctuary, the Red Cross or Live Aid (and similar) maybe International Fund for Animals.... if yes, then you have all already helped people and animals in other countries... are you still baffled, have you lost respect for yourself?
		
Click to expand...

The other charities you listed help through education and support. I most certainly have not lost respect for myself, and I will continue to support charities that do so.




Lochinvar said:



			As for the ones mentioning disabled dogs and cats, only 80 years ago disabled people were locked away and left to die as it was not considered that their life could be worth anything. Have you heard of evolution??? OOh and SCIENCE............. times they are 'a-changing' people and whilst I appreciate that most people are change averse that is not going to stop progress and humanity.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I don't agree that it is nice to see animals suffering, you bring up evolution here, which is, in its most basic form 'survival of the fittest' so your argument 'have you ever heard of evolution' can be used to quash your own point there I'm afraid.

Change averse? Most certainly not! If I could find a way of stopping all suffering across the world, of course I would want to stop it, but that will never happen. 




Lochinvar said:



			Your views are hideous and quite vile, I always wonder if you truly love animals at all........... that you are only prepared to help your own country? Most of the people involved in Romanian rescue also fund raise tirelessly for UK groups... I am talking boot sales, cake sales, fun runs, come dine with me's in their own homes and they do this several times a month. Those of you who have lost RESPECT please feel free to post on here what you currently do for the UK charities you are so concerned about.
		
Click to expand...

LISTEN TO YOURSELF!! What about those people who adore animals but are living on the poverty lines themselves? Are they cruel, hideous and vile because they have to put their own needs first in order to survive? Good for you for doing all that work, but do not assume everyone else therefore is a bad person. Look at the millions of pounds Children in Need, Comic Relief, Sports Relief etc raise every year- you say people do not give?



Lochinvar said:



			Enjoy your day, no doubt you are conscience free and feel on top of the world, have you fed and exercised all your rescue animals, spent some time with them to show how loved they are. I wish you all happy and healthy lives, suvh a shame you cant find it in yourselves to wish the same for other people and animals.

Churlish and uncharitable............ sound familiar, it should do as thats how you all sound.
		
Click to expand...

Not everybody can afford to look after rescue animals. But so many people try their best to help charities where they can. I whole heartedly disagree with importing animals from overseas, when there are so many in need of homes themselves. I think it is irresponsible and simply shifting the same problem from one country to another.  Perhaps you could do the decent thing yourself and go over there and try to fix the problem...you obviously don't care that much if you are willing to take the time to write that post instead of going to save the dying animals and people 



Lochinvar said:



			Do you watch the adverts asking for help in Ethiopa and think these children are not worth saving because they will have no quality of life? Does that extend to blind people as well......
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest, what do you suggest we do? Bring all the Ethiopians over here and try and re-home them? I don't think you can put people and animals on the same level here, I'm sorry. Of course none of us enjoy seeing those people suffering. But look how much money people raise trying to help. How much do you give to these causes? I am surprised you can afford a computer with all the donations you must give.


----------



## Lochinvar (6 May 2012)

Goodness Hells Bells what a reaction...............

Incidentally, I do live on the poverty line due to the donations I give but do not mind at all. Your comment about me having a computer is childish and ruined your points entirely I am afraid................

So glad you are conscience free, perhaps you can let others do as they wish to help animals and not tear them to pieces for it. I am sure we would not agree with half of what you do but for the venom shown on previous posts towards someone who has lost a dog and is heart broken was cruel and unnecessary but fairly typical of the bullying you see so often on social media sites now, i try and remember that these bullies were probably victims themselves at some time and they do say behaviour repeats itself.... badly treated children so often badly treat their own children....

Enjoy your day Ladies............... &#9829;


----------



## Hells Bells (6 May 2012)

Lochinvar, I have absolutely no issue with supporting animal charities. I do so myself. The issue I have hear is firstly the importing of animals that we as a country have nowhere to put, and secondly the way you assume everyone on this thread is against animal welfare or charities in general just because they don't agree with you.

I am absolutely comfortable with my stance on this.

And FWIW, my parents raised me wonderfully, and I too try to raise my children well.


----------



## mulledwhine (6 May 2012)

I have no problem with bringing the dogs over here.

However, I gave a huge problem with the scant disregard, to them disregarding all of the quarantine laws, and think the must be reported immediatly


----------



## Lochinvar (6 May 2012)

I am not sure where you got that info but the dogs are all passported and have the necessary vaccines etc


----------



## Littlelegs (6 May 2012)

In an ideal world its lovely to bring the unwanted dogs over & rehome them. But dogs here are pts through lack of homes, so surely the huge costs of importing them could be better spent treating them in their own country & if necessary pts. There are only so many potential homes available in the uk, so surely it makes most sense to rehome the uks strays first & use the money saved on importing to treat the animals in their own home. Nothing to do with them being from another country or disabled, just a simple case of where the money can do the most good. For the cost of importing & quarantine for large numbers, I'm sure that a rescue centre & sanctuary in Romania could be set up & ran.
  As for human charities, we long ago realised that giving people the means as a community to support themselves was of more benefit than providing food & shelter for a few. Which is the equivalent to me of the choice between helping in Romania or importing here.


----------



## ester (6 May 2012)

Firstly I am baffled that the organisation is so woolly (for want of a better word) that the dog was handed over to this person. 



Lochinvar said:



			To all of you who are 'baffled' and 'have lost respect' can I ask have you ever supported the Brooke, the Donkey Sanctuary, the Red Cross or Live Aid (and similar) maybe International Fund for Animals.... if yes, then you have all already helped people and animals in other countries... are you still baffled, have you lost respect for yourself? 
Yes they help animals internationally, the important difference being that they are not using funds importing them

As for the ones mentioning disabled dogs and cats, only 80 years ago disabled people were locked away and left to die as it was not considered that their life could be worth anything. Have you heard of evolution??? That is the most bizarre definition/use of the term evolution I have ever heard 
 OOh and SCIENCE............. times they are 'a-changing' people and whilst I appreciate that most people are change averse that is not going to stop progress and humanity. Times have always been changing, I don't see what this sentence has to do with the importation of rescue dogs from other countries, I don't see how that is progress and I don't think anybody has suggest that you can 'stop' humanity, whatever stopping humanity means 

Do you watch the adverts asking for help in Ethiopa and think these children are not worth saving because they will have no quality of life? Does that extend to blind people as well.....
see now, if we really wanted to we could speak evolution, or at least population control. In Africa there are many countries (even without the associated government corruption)  who do not have sufficient resources to support their current population numbers, insufficient rain/crops etc. If this were to be any other species there would be a subsequent natural reduction in population numbers. However, partly because we are humans and tend towards thinking that we are rather more important than other species the automatic reaction is to try and halt this. Regardless I think this is still rather off topic of dogs! 

Your views are hideous and quite vile just a slight generalisation there then, I always wonder if you truly love animals at all........... that you are only prepared to help your own country? Most of the people involved in Romanian rescue also fund raise tirelessly for UK groups... I am talking boot sales, cake sales, fun runs, come dine with me's in their own homes and they do this several times a month. Those of you who have lost RESPECT please feel free to post on here what you currently do for the UK charities you are so concerned about.

Seriously, you all need to have a good look at yourselves.......... it aint pretty, nno no no, not pretty at all. and again 

Enjoy your day, no doubt you are conscience free and feel on top of the world, have you fed and exercised all your rescue animals, spent some time with them to show how loved they are. I wish you all happy and healthy lives, suvh a shame you cant find it in yourselves to wish the same for other people  and animals.

Churlish and uncharitable............ sound familiar, it should do as thats how you all sound.
		
Click to expand...

am very pleased to hear that all dogs were passported and vaccinated . 

However I do think there is a simple equation of supply and demand, these dogs are potentially taking homes from dogs already in need of them in this country. . . how can anybody decide which dogs are more 'deserving'


----------



## russianhorse (6 May 2012)

Seriously, why stop at Romania?  There is dog cruelty in many other countries, so why not go there, collect those animals and bring them back here for rehoming?  

Surely your efforts should be helping the animals out there, like fundraising/charity for people are. Bringing dogs over is not solving the situation, its education they need not taking animals off their hands so they can replace them with more.  This country has enough of its own unwanted animals - the rehoming/rescue centres are already bulging at the seams. 

Yes, my conscience is clear - every one of my pets has been rehomed by me, and I will continue to do so.  I also give to animal charities and am an avid animal lover, but bringing these dogs here after a long journey, into a country that has enough problems is just insane


----------



## Copperpot (6 May 2012)

There are thousands of dogs in shelters in the UK. Find those homes first. Some of them have been treated just as bad. Why take on another's countries problems when we can't even sort our own. I feel sorry for the dogs in Romania or any country for that matter, but hundreds of dogs in this country are destroyed every week by pounds. For the cost of saving 2 Romanian dogs you may be able to save 10 here.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (6 May 2012)

Bonkers. I don't believe quarantine is correctly observed, don't tell me you test, wait, check for heart worm, rabies etc because where's your profit? What utter crap. What is the point when 100s of dogs in this country are PTS because of lack of space. Plain idiotic to import yet more.


----------



## fidleyspromise (6 May 2012)

Lochinvar said:



			I am not sure where you got that info but the dogs are all passported and have the necessary vaccines etc
		
Click to expand...

What are the procedures and processes that are in place for these dogs, with regards to the necessary vaccines, and what vaccines are they?

Are they quarantined at all?


----------



## Caledonia (6 May 2012)

cinnamontoast said:



			Bonkers. I don't believe quarantine is correctly observed, don't tell me you test, wait, check for heart worm, rabies etc because where's your profit? What utter crap. What is the point when 100s of dogs in this country are PTS because of lack of space. Plain idiotic to import yet more. 

Click to expand...

Unless of course there's a nice little earner in it ......


----------



## Archangel (6 May 2012)

Lochinvar re my comments on disabled dogs and cats. You have misunderstood me. The site I was talking about had headings for dogs to rescue and cats to rescue then disabled dogs and cats under separate headings. To me they are dogs and cats first and disabled second. To put them apart highlights the problem with disability - being treated as different!  They are more likely to be overlooked. if in with the others you would see the dog first and disability second.  Re being vile and hideous. I work for a disability charity and walked my rescue dog before spending the day walking with Claire lomas.


----------



## JosieB (6 May 2012)

Fundraiser at Norton Heath (saw this on facebook).. chance to ask afew questions face to face if interested!


 Please visit our page:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/&#8203;Free-To-Run/408721579162257

We are holding an online auction to raise more funds - we welcome everyone to get involved and join us for a fun day Norton Heath EC Saturday 19th May. Visit the NH website at www.nortonheath.com for the schedule




Free To Run 

Help us to raise funds to rescue and rehome the dogs on death row in Romania, you really can help to give these poor abandoned street dogs a chance to live, and free them from appalling conditions they are currently in awaiting their fate. Many of the dogs and cats that come from Romania have been i...

Page: 15 like


----------



## Caledonia (7 May 2012)

Surely that's a bit dangerous for their reputation getting involved in scams?


----------



## s4sugar (7 May 2012)

I wonder how many of the people adopting these dogs would have taken one from a UK pound -and why not? Why is it seen as better to transport a dog 1400 miles than rescue a local one? ( And transported by the same group who was bringing meat row horses from Europe to prevent them being transported to slaughter)

It costs about £20 to neuter a dog in Romania and less than £5 to humanely euthanise one. The money spent on transporting one of these dogs would pay for a dozen or more to be spayed and get dogs off the streets which is the big problem.

Of course the people who are in it for the money have no plans to remove the problem.


----------



## Caledonia (7 May 2012)

s4sugar said:



			I wonder how many of the people adopting these dogs would have taken one from a UK pound -and why not? Why is it seen as better to transport a dog 1400 miles than rescue a local one? ( And transported by the same group who was bringing meat row horses from Europe to prevent them being transported to slaughter)

It costs about £20 to neuter a dog in Romania and less than £5 to humanely euthanise one. The money spent on transporting one of these dogs would pay for a dozen or more to be spayed and get dogs off the streets which is the big problem.

Of course the people who are in it for the money have no plans to remove the problem.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. As before, the way they are painting themselves as 'saviours' whilst all the while making money. And as before, the transporters are not all registered and dodgy. There are some serious complaints about urine soaked bedding etc on the trips. I wonder if the supposed 'stolen' dog actually died en route? As happened before with horses. 

That might explain the very dubious explanations going on on the FB page.


----------



## ester (7 May 2012)

I never actually saw the fb page, and it seems not to be there/locked I think now as doesn't come up. ..


----------



## The Original Kao (7 May 2012)

Here's some facts and figures from the dogs trust about the number of dogs PTS last year due to the fact there was no homes for them  
I would imagine those figures will be the same or possibly worse at the end of this year  
After digesting the facts on there who the hell could possibly think it's ok to bring in more dogs to the UK? 

http://www.dogstrust.org.uk/mediacentre/newsreleases/pr11straydogssurvey.aspx#.T6eeR-iXRm0 

What about the 20 dogs a day PTS over here? Are they less worthy of a loving home?


----------



## Caledonia (7 May 2012)

Check out what was written on this page on one of the 28th April posts. 

It's a total farce. 

https://www.facebook.com/TashaMyMissingDog


----------



## The Original Kao (7 May 2012)

ester said:



			I never actually saw the fb page, and it seems not to be there/locked I think now as doesn't come up. ..
		
Click to expand...

Seems you now have to 'like' the page to see it


----------



## russianhorse (7 May 2012)

_Please can anybody help. I am involved with a group who bring dogs over to the UK who are either very badly treated or live on the street in Romania - some with dreadful injuries. Last Sunday a number of dogs were brought over and at the collection point, Thurrock Motorway Services, Grays, Essex, a lady was there saying that she was collecting Tasha. Nobdoy questioned her as she knew all the groups name, where Tasha was destined for etc. She said her name was Jan. *Very sady this lady has stolen Tasha as she never arrived at her new home.* There is a page on Facebook entitled Lets Find Tasha where all the information about her can be found. Can I please ask all of you to have a look at this page and if anybody has a neighbour who has a new dog since last Sunday who looks like Tasha please let me know. I would be very grateful. Thank you so much. We all just want her found._


Ok, Im slightly confused - this states Tasha was to be adopted to a new home, but FB states the dog has been owned by the "charity" owner for 5 years and is her own personal dog???


----------



## The Original Kao (7 May 2012)

russianhorse said:



_Please can anybody help. I am involved with a group who bring dogs over to the UK who are either very badly treated or live on the street in Romania - some with dreadful injuries. Last Sunday a number of dogs were brought over and at the collection point, Thurrock Motorway Services, Grays, Essex, a lady was there saying that she was collecting Tasha. Nobdoy questioned her as she knew all the groups name, where Tasha was destined for etc. She said her name was Jan. *Very sady this lady has stolen Tasha as she never arrived at her new home.* There is a page on Facebook entitled Lets Find Tasha where all the information about her can be found. Can I please ask all of you to have a look at this page and if anybody has a neighbour who has a new dog since last Sunday who looks like Tasha please let me know. I would be very grateful. Thank you so much. We all just want her found._


Ok, Im slightly confused - this states Tasha was to be adopted to a new home, but FB states the dog has been owned by the "charity" owner for 5 years and is her own personal dog???  

Click to expand...

She certainly wasn't a case of a dog desperately needing a home. There are dogs over here in much more urgent need


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (7 May 2012)

What a shame Lochinvar doesn't understand about all the dogs in THIS country that need rehoming, that seems to have gone straight over her head. Obviously not enough money to be made looking after our own I guess.

ETS oh and a nice touch in trying to make us feel guilty for not saving foreign animals! All my cats have been rescues - I wouldn't have it any other way. Stick that in your pipe and smoke it sweetie.


----------



## misterjinglejay (7 May 2012)

Been following this thread and read the posts on FB - hmm.....??

Trying to make sense of the defra rules on quarantine for rabies (having a blonde day LOL); should this dog be in quarantine?

The husky pup that I posted about a few months ago, iirc from Romania, had to be quarantined.


----------



## MurphysMinder (7 May 2012)

Dogs coming from Rumania don't have to be quarantined as long as they are fully health checked, chipped and passported.  The question would be whether these strays have had all this done, particularly as it came to light  recently that pups were being brought in through Dover at certain times when it was known customs weren't making checks.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (7 May 2012)

Interestingly Norway will NOT allow these dog in at all - Until  Norway are sure where the numbers are pre-printed on the cover / front page. Norway have advised that dogs that come to the border with these passports with rush stamp will be made to return. If not, it will be killed. They are also increasing observations of cars at the border too, (to stop people smuggling in dogs).  It seems that currently Romanian authorities are unable to produce EU approved passport.

THUS WHY THEY MAY BE KEEN THEY ARE NOT CHECKED


----------



## misterjinglejay (7 May 2012)

Cheers for that MM, wasn't sure. Sounds like I might be right to be concerned if they didn't want them to be checked.


----------



## Amymay (8 May 2012)

Lochinvar said:



			To all of you who are 'baffled' and 'have lost respect' can I ask have you ever supported the Brooke, the Donkey Sanctuary, the Red Cross or Live Aid (and similar) maybe International Fund for Animals.... if yes, then you have all already helped people and animals in other countries... are you still baffled, have you lost respect for yourself?
		
Click to expand...

I have, and continue to donate to many charities overseas.

Thankfully though, they don't import the animals to the UK.  Circa £350 to bring a dog in to the country?  Imagine what good could be done in the UK for animals here with all the money being generated for bringing dogs in from overseas.

Madness.


----------



## Archangel (8 May 2012)

Caledonia said:



			Check out what was written on this page on one of the 28th April posts. 

It's a total farce. 

https://www.facebook.com/TashaMyMissingDog

Click to expand...

I see what you mean.  I was puzzling as to why someone would steal that dog in particular.


----------



## alfiemum (11 June 2012)

Was this dog ever found does anyone know?


----------



## Cuffey (11 June 2012)

alfiemum said:



			Was this dog ever found does anyone know?
		
Click to expand...


Does not look like it--interesting convo on dogs Lost
http://www.doglost.co.uk/dog_blog.php?dogId=38771

I would like to re-iterate a previous post why are we importing rescue dogs when research by Dogs Trust suggests 20 dogs a day are pts in UK.


----------



## s4sugar (11 June 2012)

Was this the same transporter that "lost" a GSD bitch at the same services some months ago?


----------



## Rose Folly (5 August 2012)

I think some very sweeping statements have been made regarding this thread which lump all rescues of foreign dogs into a 'big bad money-making, unprofessional doge' category.

I resent this because a relative of mine has a dog sanctuary in Greece, where incidentally vulnerable animals do not have much of a chance. Most dogs she manges to rehome in Greece, or they stay with her for life. A few do come to England, to relatives and close friends. All veterinary obligations are met, the dogs are flown over individually, and the owners are already known to the family.

I presume that those who are so vociferous about charity starting at home also disapprove of WHW, The Blue Cross, and many others who work for animals abroad.

As a young man, my husband and his father drove a new horse ambulance down to Greece for The Blue Cross. It had its first call out 20 minutes before it reached its destination.I suppose people on this thread would have wished it to be used in Milton Keynes!


----------



## Rose Folly (5 August 2012)

Forgot to add that on the only occasion I used a breed rescue society when looking for a new dog some years ago, the dog came from Wales, crammed in a car the size of a Punto with the rep's two Labradors, and was handed over to me at the South Aust Service Station. 

They had vetted me by phone (I fulfilled some qualifications for this particular dog) but they paid no attention to my requirements (which they had invited me to state) and which caused us a lot of grief and expense - doesn't sound to me any better than what some of you are so busily venting against?

I might just as well have got a dog from Romania, or my relative in Greece.


----------



## s4sugar (5 August 2012)

Rose Folly,
I don't think anyone has anything against animals being given aid and support abroad but the objectionable part is when people start using the "rescue" tag as a way to make money on the transport of animals which then just displaces the problem. It happened with horses and the same groups have now turned to dogs.
A couple of grand clear profit on a run to Romania...........to bring in dogs that may never have been in a vehicle or even a house with, in most cases, no one to  fall back on once handed over.
As for your experience with a breed rescue; these are volunteers, not paid, and unfortunately people often lie when handing a dog over. You should have had numbers to call if you got problems or been able to hand the dog back if it didn't work out for whatever reason. This is not an option with the imports.

As for the horse ambulance -no problem one going out to Greece. It would be different if they had planned to use it to ship horses here.


----------



## Rose Folly (6 August 2012)

s4sugar - yes, I do take the point about unscrupulous people making megabucks over transporting dogs by the van load; and yes, they should be jumped on.

What upset me was the "one-size fits all" attitude of a lot of the posts. which seemed to paint everybody in foreign dog rescue as being a) out to make a quick buck and b) undermining UK internal dog rescue. This is certainly not true. I have a connection (Spanish) in Spain who re-homes galgos to carefully vetted homes in France and Italy - and in fact my vet here has a galgos connection.

Yes, ideally we (inicidentally that great nation of  throw-away dogs, cats and horses!) can educate other countries with standards even lower than ours. But that will take time - I mean, we haven't exactly sorted it here yet, after 150 years of animal charities - so in my view it's worth getting a few animals out when you can. It's not as if they're going to be around in 150 years.


----------

